# Gibson SG: 61 RI or Standard?



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm in the process to buy a SG. I've rent a SG Standard a couple of month ago and I fall in love. I wondering if the 61 RI is better. I've heard some horror stories about the neck joint and I'm not sure about the slim tape neck profile. What are the pros and the cons? Teach me, guyz!!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*Standard*

I vote standard. I have one and love it. The 61 doesn't balance as well, more neck dive. More money too. The classic look is great, but I got used to the batwing pickguard on the standard pretty quick.

G.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The neck is the real factor regardless of price. The standard has the rounded 59 neck and the '61 RI has 60s slim. It is a personal choice here about what you prefer. Different pickups too. The standard has the 498T and 490R pups, while the '61 has '57 Classics. I rented an SG standard for a month. Not bad, but the pickups seemed to have something missing to me. Now I know this isn't a direct comparison, but I have '57s in a 335 copy and they are not bad. But again, electronics can always be swapped - the neck, well, that's different.


----------



## Mars182 (Dec 18, 2009)

Standard for sure. Its a better balanced guitar. 61 RI is neck heavy. Pickups in the standard are also better, well in my opinion. I also like the full pickguard better... I own the standard and absolutely love it.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

U looking for new or used Ron?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

He, he! Used! I don't have enough funds to buy a new one!


I love the big neck of the Std!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> He, he! Used! I don't have enough funds to buy a new one!
> 
> 
> I love the big neck of the Std!


let me know when you want one....not in a hurry to sell mine...so it's not advertised anywhere appart from an old add here..


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

i have a 61 and have played standards... i think its just the neck you need to worry about as pick ups can be changed out... if you like the chunk neck get the standard.


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

I agree its all about the neck, and to a lesser degree the pickups. I have both and I prefer the '61 neck as I find its wider and slimmer. I find the Standard neck a bit crowded for some reason and it feels a bit too small. I prefer the sound of the '57 classics as well, and aesthetically I prefer the smaller pickguard.


----------



## incidentslip (Dec 29, 2009)

The smaller pick guard and the neck on a 61ri...actually wish I coulda swung the deal on Krall's 62ri


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

I voted standard.
I had one and really liked it, especially the neck.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I prefer the look of the smll pickguard and the pickups mounting on the body but I prefer the bigger neck! Maybe I can have myself a custom build with the mixed options! 

As far as pickups go, I will order some to JS Moore so I don't really care about how they sound!

Anybody got some bowing problem with their neck??


----------



## twoonie2 (Jan 19, 2008)

I've owned a Gibson SG Standard and a 61 re-issue and preferred the neck/pickups on the 61 re-issue.. 

I'm now the proud owner of an SG Supreme with P94's in it and just love it!!:rockon2:


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

*SG 61 for me*

I like the Classics and the slim taper neck. Had a Standard with that chunky neck but my fretting hand got sore gripping that over a 3 set nite. Traded it in for a 61 and never looked back...


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I prefer the look and love the neck on the 61 RI. I have an Epiphone Elitist 61 RI. When I was on the market for an SG, I was lucky enough that the Twelth Fret had both the Elitist and Gibson in stock. I did a side by side comparison and the Elitist won!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

'61 all the way...'57 classic pickups...small pickguard...fast neck...very lightweight...a dream to play...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of the '59 neck profile, although nowadays I'm sure I'd gravitate to the '60's profile instead.

It boils down to which neck you like more.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

I also have an Epi Elitist '61RI ("Les Paul Custom". 3 pu) , went shopping for a new Tele, picked up the Epi at the store , and fell in love with the feel of the slim neck, fits my small hands!
Still Tele shopping!!


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

edit cause no one cares either way


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

61RI for me. I prefer the 57's to the ceramics in the standard. I know you can swap them, but then you're adding cost and it's lower price is one of the STD's advantages over the 61RI.

On top of that, I prefer the neck on the 61 as well as the cosmetics. Neck dive isn't that huge an issue, because I'm either holding my guitar by the neck, or it's not on me (_especially _for Gibsons!).


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

in this case the 61RI has a feature that I would consider a requirement for met: the thin neck. I've played some epi and gibby SG's with the slimmer 60's profile and it's very similar to the profile that I use on my RG's. 

would also agree with everyone in this thread: it's about the neck in general. . . pickups can be replaced. so buy the SG with the neck profile you like more and if you need to you can swap out the pickups. it's a little harder to do so on a neck


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

'61 RI for sure. Thinner neck, bigger headstock, smaller pickguard. If only they made 'em in more colors. I'm not a fan of Heritage Cherry--I'm lucky enough to have ended up with a brown and a black SG for my collection, but man, would I like a white '61 RI.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Personally, I'd go for a Standard and use the money saved to upgrade it -- their vintage machine heads are garbage, and the pickups are okay, but some upgrades would bring it to life.


----------



## maninblack (Oct 13, 2011)

The 61 Reissue for sure. The 57 pickups, the beautiful wee pickguard. Never liked the big pickguard since it came out.


----------



## toocommercial (Feb 18, 2009)

I was lucky enough to find a new Standard last week at L and M with a slightly smaller than usual neck carve. I snapped it up immediately. I like the aesthetics of the Standard, particularly the big 'guard and narrow headstock. I also think the stock pickups are great. For $1149, how can you lose??


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I have a 1987 Gibson SG Standard... owned it from new it has the standard neck profile... also has the input on the side of the body not the front of the body and a small pickguard... the toggle is "inbetween". 
Its subjective but I prefer this neck over the slim taper. 
I also play PRS guitars and prefer Wide Fat over Wide Thin.
I have absolutly no balance issues with my SG... I dont use "grippy" straps... I prefer smooth straps that move freely and there is no head heavy issues with mine.


----------



## jmb2 (May 18, 2009)

SG STandard or SG 61 ri?

Owned an 05 Standard for a lil' while .... have tried a few of the 61 ri .... both cool - nicely different in terms of feel/tone .... I'd be inclined to get a 61 ri if I wasn't already funding an SG Classic with a nice pair of P90s :rockon2:

cheers always,

Joel


----------

